# what is "smart casual"?



## Lyssah (Oct 2, 2009)

Dumb question I know, but we have a "team building" day for work and we told to dress "smart casual" for the day, and if we liked we could bring a change of clothes for dinner.
What is smart casual ? Google didn't help me much and I don't want to be over/under dressed!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 2, 2009)

Might mean "common-sense" casual.  Like don't take it too far & come in with ripped jeans and such?  I work at a jean store and people always say they can "get away" with basic jeans for casual days but not ones with the rips in them.


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 2, 2009)

i'd think business-casual, but comfortable. so a shirt with khakis and loafers


----------



## Shenanigans (Oct 2, 2009)

I think this is sort of what I wear to work on a daily basis - nice jeans (sometimes trouser jeans), a nice top (like a button down in a fun colour), and low-heeled boots or ballet flats.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 2, 2009)

trouser jeans, flats a blouse and a vest


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 2, 2009)

You could also wear a pencil skirt and a blouse or dressier top as well or a dress.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with the above tips. Think "conservative".


----------

